# Ohm d2 Speakers refoam? Anyone done this?



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I haven't repaired a surround before, but from what I hear these Ohms appear to be worth the effort. Anyone have any suggestions? Maybe a kit that they know fits/works well? Below are some pics. Everything else seems to be in good working order, it's just that surrounds that were made on March 15 1977 did not seem to be able to stand the test of time.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Foam surrounds are good for about 10 years at best. Humidity & UV light destroy the foam. It's easy to replace the foam. There are 2 ways to do it depending on how good you are with an xacto knife & whether or no you want to take the dust cap off. The easy way is to take the driver out, clean off the old crap & then hook it up to a small amplifier with a 100Hz or so test tone. Just enough to keep it centered. Then glue the surround on & let it dry. The other way is to cut the dust cap off & shim the coil in the center. If you're good with a knife & lucky, you can reuse the dust cap.

You need MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone) to remove the old glue. Don't listen to anyone & waste your time with alcohol or acetone. MEK will make take the glue off better. Use some solvent resistant disposable gloves & lots of air circulation. I know True Value carries it. I don't know if any other hardware type store does.

You need an xacto knife & an assortment of blades with a chisel blade in it. Walmart last I checked. Buy 2 sets of blades.

Rags for obvious reasons. You can buy glue & surrounds from here: 4 12" Speaker Foam Edge Surrounds: WholesaleAudioAccessories.com

They are good surrounds & a better deal than the "kits" other places try to rape people on. I had a link to a better supplier but I can't seem to find it.

The best glue I've found is 3M weather seal & gasket adhesive from Oreilly's. According to an engineer at 3M, it is the very same thing they supply to some speaker manufacturers in a different tube. It's a contact adhesive but can be used as a regular glue (best for surounds) it just takes longer to dry. If the speaker doesn't have an outer gasket that's taller than the surround so that you can set it upside down on a table to clamp the surround to the frame to dry, you will need lots & lots of clothes pins. The spring ones that look like alligator clips. Not the OLD style. I like the wooden ones. 

If you decide to do it & have an issue, PM me. I've done one or two speakers


----------

